# New batch



## Barry (Mar 27, 2020)

Got these labeled and finally clear coated, now just need to finish populating the boards and boxing them up


----------



## HamishR (Mar 27, 2020)

Awesome!  I sometimes feel I should make more effort to label my boxes but it would take longer than building the insides. I wish I had the patience to do this - yours look fab.


----------



## Barry (Mar 28, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Awesome!  I sometimes feel I should make more effort to label my boxes but it would take longer than building the insides. I wish I had the patience to do this - yours look fab.


Thanks, if I don't do it up front it'll never get done


----------



## Barry (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll post them individually as I finish them


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 28, 2020)

They look awesome Barry !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Mar 28, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> They look awesome Barry !
> 
> Mike


Thanks, slowly upping my game with illustrator


----------

